# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Kirjautuminen on ajoittain mahdotonta

## Razer

Lähetin äsken viestin, jota tekisi kuitenkin mieli vielä muokata. Huomasin, että 'muokkaa'-kuvake oli kadonnut ja sivusto käski minua kirjautua sisään. Minulle on käynyt näin jo muutamaan otteeseen. No, vaikka yritänkin kirjautua sisään, aina palatessani Tampereen paikallisliikenteen foorumiin, minun olisi jälleen kirjauduttava uudelleen. Uuden viestin pystyisin juuri ja juuri kyllä lähettämään, sillä 'vastaa'-kuvake on paikalla jokaisessa olosuhteessa, mutta 'muokkaa'-kuvaketta ei edes ilmesty ilman kirjautumista. En tiedä, mistä tälläinen 'kirjautumisen unohtaminen' johtuu, mutta se on erittäin turhauttavaa, ja olisi mukavaa, jos asialle voisi tehdä jotain.

----------


## vko

Mitä oletettavammin "vika" johtuu selaimen asetuksista ja/tai operaattorin käyttämän välimuistipalvelimen toiminnasta. Seuraavalla kerralla, kun moista esiintyy, kannattaa kokeilla ladata kyseinen sivu uudelleen shift-näppäintä samalla painaen.

----------


## Razer

Syyhän saattaa myös olla siinä, että käytän kirjaston koneita. Kysyin aiheesta tietotorin neuvonnasta ja siellä kerrottiin ensinnäkin kaupungin koneiden käyttävän samaa IP-numeroa, jolloin useiden kaupungin koneiden surffatessa kenties IP-numeroita hyödyntävän jlf:n sivuilla, kirjautuminen tuottaisi ongelmia. En tiedä asiasta oikein mitään, mutta ongelma vaivaa minua myös tänään.

----------

